
Estonian ISP looking to roll out 10 Gbp/s residential internet - triinpinka
http://news.err.ee/v/business/bb417453-df3a-4047-9368-9233c6c388ee/starman-nokia-to-test-10gbps-residential-internet-services-in-estonia
======
znpy
I suddenly feel an urge to learn Estonian.

~~~
terinjokes
Tere! While, this is probably in jest, I've been attempting to learn the
language for a few months now. :)

Memrise[0] has some Estonian courses. It might not have the best quality, but
it's available as a mobile app. I've been going through with "Basic Course in
Estonian" which starts off with vocabulary before moving onto sentences. It's
not a replacement to understanding the grammar, but it's a start.

Keelekikk[1] has a free Estonian course targeted towards English (or
Russian)-speaking adults. You also get paired with an Estonian teacher that
you can email. It doesn't have recall like the Memrise or Pimsleur methods,
it's worth pairing with the Memrise Keelekikk course.

Edu!

[0]:
[http://www.memrise.com/courses/english/estonian/](http://www.memrise.com/courses/english/estonian/)
[1]:
[https://www.keeleklikk.ee/en/welcome](https://www.keeleklikk.ee/en/welcome)

------
baybal
better learn Kazakh
[http://s32.postimg.org/k1m6y13wl/P60229_033803.jpg](http://s32.postimg.org/k1m6y13wl/P60229_033803.jpg)

